# New N.L.Pilbarensis pair



## Red-Ink (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I just thought I'd put up picks of a young pair of pilbs i picked up last Friday. Feel free to post pics of your Geckos if you want as well. Would love to see adults as mine are only 8 months old.

Male











Female










Cheers,


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 16, 2009)

the female is wicked how much were they


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 16, 2009)

i like the male, nice pattern


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pilbs*

I pick these up on Friday. I also have a pr of occys with the female gravid.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 17, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> the female is wicked how much were they


 
They were $340 for the pair.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 17, 2009)

frogboy said:


> I pick these up on Friday. I also have a pr of occys with the female gravid.


 

Nice one mate, I picked mine up from Dave as well. He has fantastic lizards, shame he was getting out of lizards, then again good for you and me lol.

Cheers guys,


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 17, 2009)

very nice geckos guys. i love that pair frogboy, and your male is gorgeous red-ink!


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 17, 2009)

any info on breeding these lil guys?


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 17, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> very nice geckos guys. i love that pair frogboy, and your male is gorgeous red-ink!


 
Cheers Jay,

Lucky for frogboy he gets a preview of the ofsprings he could get from his pair as they are my males parents lol.

My female is from a different line as the breeder got her for me from another breeder he knew to make sure i got a pair. He was'nt 100% sure the original pairing he was going to give me was a M/F pair so he got the female for me from someone else.


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 17, 2009)

Pickup a male same colours as yours Francis. Will post pic later on.


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pilbs*

This is a John McGrath Male.


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes David had some really nice Knob Tails.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 18, 2009)

frogboy said:


> This is a John McGrath Male.


 
LOL, we seem to have picked up the same stock Scott, as Dave got my female from John as well. He wan't sure that the female he was originally going to give me as pair was 100% female so he got one from John McGrath for me. HEHEHE small world.

My female and your new male are probably siblings going on by looks or at least from the same line.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Frogboy and Red-ink........ shall we swap some babies this season ?!?!?!


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 18, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Hey Frogboy and Red-ink........ shall we swap some babies this season ?!?!?!


 
Mine are still too young Jay and i don't plan to breed them till next season but I'll definitely keep that in mind mate. Hope fully Scott breeds his this season and you guys might be able to work something out. Like i said he has the parents of my male so at least you can see what they can produce.


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 18, 2009)

If i get some Jay no problem. We will see what happens.


----------



## geckoman1985 (Sep 18, 2009)

hay sweet knobys dude there terroital desplays are awrasm and watching them feed is even cooler have fun pics of bruce on my page geckoman985


----------



## Saz (Sep 18, 2009)

The female looks suspiciously like a male, and the male looks more like a female from above. Can you get butt shots? Easiest way is to put them in a see-through container and take photos from underneath.

Love the patterns, gorgeous!


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice Pilbs 

I agree with Sarah , looks like you have them around the wrong way


----------



## Brettix (Sep 19, 2009)

little male


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 19, 2009)

Brettix that is lovely! 

frogboy, ill swap some babies with u this season, i have eggs cooking and she is gravid again!

and now looking at the original pics the male looks like the female and vice versa ! i didnt pay attention before.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice pair.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice i love the blue on the male


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for that guys, this are my first gecko so i had to trust the breeder witrh the sexing as they are young. I will double check tonight and see if i can get a pic and post them. Hopefully the breeder and John McGrath got the sexing correct, as they already swapped them once to make sure a i got a pair. Hopefully they still are a pair and i just got the labelling wrong but that's what the breeder told me.


----------



## Saz (Sep 22, 2009)

Going by the pics you already have up, they are a pair, just labelled the wrong way around  Clear underneath pics will help!


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Sep 22, 2009)

Lovely looking gex ! Would love to purchase some but no one selling near me


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 24, 2009)

Saz said:


> Going by the pics you already have up, they are a pair, just labelled the wrong way around  Clear underneath pics will help!


 
Thanks Saz,
I checked them out already and I think you guys are right, I will try and get pics from underneath when i can. Luckily they still are a pair just the other way around but only time will really tell i suppose. I printed the images on how to sex them from Danny Brown's website and you guys look like you are spot on with the sexing.

Cheers,


----------



## dottyback (Sep 24, 2009)

mine, i like the yellow form.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice gex Dotty


----------



## maccy291 (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice geckos






Lookin for a mate for this guy he is about a year old now if you have any females please PM me.


----------



## maccy291 (Dec 19, 2009)

more recent photo


----------

